# Nordkurier: Angler angezeigt, 90er Hecht



## Nemo (8. Mai 2019)

https://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-verteidigt-sich-gegen-vorwuerfe-0835431505.html?amp

Ich verfolge das schon den ganzen Tag. Eine Meldung jagt die nächste...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Mai 2019)

Ja der 90 cm Riesenhecht,  oder Megahecht, da stellt der arme Kerl sich mal in die Öffentlichkeit, mit einem schönen Fisch,  aber eigentlich nicht wirklich herausragend und hat dann nicht mal die richtige Tageskarte gelöst.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

Und dem Hecht läuft das Blut des Anglers aus den Kiemen, wo seine Hand sich doch außerhalb des Mauls befindet???
Wenn der im öffentlichen Dienst so schlampig arbeitet, wie er beim Erwerb eines Angelscheins vorgeht, dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Sorry kein Mitleid.
Einfach doof


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Mai 2019)

Moin .Ob Unwissenheit oder nicht geschuldet für mich ist es unserem Bürokratismus Wahnsinn jeder macht hier seine eigenen Vorschriften  .

Ich plädiere für eine Bundesweite Einheitlichkeit  der Vorschriften.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2019)

Ich denke mal ,

ein paar hundert Euro wird Ihn das mindestens kosten.

Leider hat er auch zugegeben, einen 60er Hecht aus dem Gewässer verzehrt zu haben.

Es ist also ein greifbarer Schaden entstanden.

Es ist definitiv der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei hier - das kann übel enden.

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Mai 2019)

Einheitliche Vorschriften sehe ich hinsichtlich der Vielfalt der Gewässer nicht, aber eine Applikation nach niederländischem Muster hätte hier wohl geholfen und bei der Vielzahl der Gewässer und Fischereirechte wäre sie auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Orothred (9. Mai 2019)

Seh ich das richtig, dass der Kerl einen Erlaubnisschein gekauft hat bei einer Stelle, die für dieses Gewässer gar nicht das Recht hat, Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben?
Warum steigt man denen nicht aufs Dach?


----------



## Bilch (9. Mai 2019)

Den Vorschriften nach ist er schuldig, wenn man aber den gesunden Menschenverstand einschaltet, sollte ihn man aber dafür nicht drakonisch bestrafen, bzw. überhaupt nicht, er soll z.B. nur die richtige Erlaubnis kaufen.

Was aber das Umgang mit dem Fisch angeht, da habe ich meine eigenen Prinzipien. Wenn man nicht die Absicht hat den Fisch zu entnehmen, dann gehört dieser so schnell wie möglich zurück ins Wasser - Posieren hat beim waidgerechten Umgang nichts zu suchen.
Wenn dieser Angler seinen Fangerfolg nicht mit der ganzen Welt teilen wollte, hätte er überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2019)

Frag mich gerade,ob sein Angelkollege dann auch die falsche Karte hatte..
Wenn ja warum er seinem Kollegen dann nicht bescheid gegeben hat.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Mai 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass der Kerl einen Erlaubnisschein gekauft hat bei einer Stelle, die für dieses Gewässer gar nicht das Recht hat, Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben?
> Warum steigt man denen nicht aufs Dach?



Das ist halt die Frage. Da niemand (der AB User) dem Verkaufsgespräch beigewohnt hat, kann auch niemenad eine Aussage zum Verkaufsgespräch und Kaufsgegenstand machen.
So kann ich z.B. einen Rheinschein in NRW erwerben, berechtigt mich zum Fischfang mit der Angel in ganz NRW. Jeoch obliegt es dem Angler sich selber um temporäre und ganzjährige Sperrgebiete zu informieren und diese einzuhalten. Gleiches gilt für Nebengewässer (Häfen, Altarme Flußmündungen usw. für die größtenteils ein anderer Erlaubnisschein erforderlich ist. Die Grenzen dieser Nebengewässer sind meist nicht eindeutig zu erkennen, Verstöße dagegen (Gewässergrenzen) sind dennoch strafbar.
Ergo, wird man dem Verkäufer schwerlich eine Fehlverhalten nachweisen können.


----------



## Orothred (9. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was aber das Umgang mit dem Fisch angeht, da habe ich meine eigenen Prinzipien. Wenn man nicht die Absicht hat den Fisch zu entnehmen, dann gehört dieser so schnell wie möglich zurück ins Wasser - Posieren hat beim waidgerechten Umgang nichts zu suchen.
> Wenn dieser Angler seinen Fangerfolg nicht mit der ganzen Welt teilen wollte, hätte er überhaupt keine Probleme.



Seh ich genau so....diese dauernden Fotos von unmaßigen, geschonten oder in dem Fall übermaßigen Fischen regen mich tierisch auf....


----------



## Orothred (9. Mai 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage. Da niemand (der AB User) dem Verkaufsgespräch beigewohnt hat, kann auch niemenad eine Aussage zum Verkaufsgespräch und Kaufsgegenstand machen.
> So kann ich z.B. einen Rheinschein in NRW erwerben, berechtigt mich zum Fischfang mit der Angel in ganz NRW. Jeoch obliegt es dem Angler sich selber um temporäre und ganzjährige Sperrgebiete zu informieren und diese einzuhalten. Gleiches gilt für Nebengewässer (Häfen, Altarme Flußmündungen usw. für die größtenteils ein anderer Erlaubnisschein erforderlich ist. Die Grenzen dieser Nebengewässer sind meist nicht eindeutig zu erkennen, Verstöße dagegen (Gewässergrenzen) sind dennoch strafbar.
> Ergo, wird man dem Verkäufer schwerlich eine Fehlverhalten nachweisen können.



Ja, Grenzen, Schongebiete, alles klar soweit...

Aber wenn ich das wie gesagt richtig verstanden habe, hätte die Ausgabestelle für das komplette Gewässer keinen Erlaubnisschein ausstellen dürfen. Hier könnte man schlicht und einfach Betrug vorwerfen....


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

Die ganze Geschichte ist an Skurrilität eigentlich kaum zu überbieten.

Angefangen damit, dass ein Angler einen 90cm Hecht stolz als "Megahecht" meldet wird er angezeigt, weil er (woher man auch immer man das wusste) den falschen Erlaubnisschein gelöst hatte und der Hecht außerhalb des Entnahmefensters lag, obwohl gar keine Aussage darüber zu lesen war, ob der Fisch entnommen wurde oder nicht. Die kleinen Blutflecken an den Kiemen können meiner Meinung nach alles sein, ein geschlachteter Hecht dieser Größe sieht anders aus. Wie auch immer, jedenfalls äußert er sich noch dazu, den großen Fisch freigelassen aber einen kleineren entnommen und verzehrt zu haben. Das war möglicherweise nur eine Schutzbehauptung, damit keiner den Vorwurf erhebt, er hätte gezielt C&R betrieben, kommt aber als Bumerang zurück, weil er keine passende Erlaubnis hat. Wenn er Glück hat, glaubt man ihm, dass er das ganze nicht vorsätzlich gemacht hat, weil nun wirklich keiner so blöd wäre, absichtlich die falsche Karte zu lösen und dann an die Presse zu gehen.
Kurze Frage, wieso soll es nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sein, wenn er gar keinen Fischereischein gehabt hätte?

Ich habe allerdings auch nur die drei Artikel im Nordkurier verfolgt, vielleicht gab es in irgend welchen Social Media Kanälen detailliertere Infos dazu.
https://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/wesenberger-faengt-einen-mega-hecht-0635404505.html
https://www.nordkurier.de/neustreli...en-90-zentimeter-hecht-angeln-0835424005.html
https://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-verteidigt-sich-gegen-vorwuerfe-0835431505.html


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

Es kann doch keine Ausgabestelle Scheine für ein Gewässer ausstellen, für das sie keine Berechtigung haben,
diese Scheine liegen denen doch auch garnicht vor. Will ich mir einen Erlaubnisschein für den Rhein kaufen,
kriege ich (mir angeblich unbewußt) von der Ausgabestelle auch keinen Schein für die Mosel. Jeder Angler ist ja wohl verpflichtet,
sich den Angelschein genauestens durchzulesen. bevor er mit dem Angeln beginnt.
Hätte er das getan, durfte er garnicht erst mit dem Angeln beginnen, sondern zurück zur Ausgabestelle gehen müssen. Ev. hat er es ja gelesen und sich bewußt dumm gestellt.
In meinen Augen hat der Typ bewußt eine strafbare Handlung in Kauf genommen und sollte doch mal den Sachverhalt ehrlich schildern.
Wieder bringt so ein senesationslüsterner Heini das Angeln und somit die gesammte Anglerschaft in Verruf.

Edit by Mod - Gewalt gehört hier nicht hin!


----------



## juergent60 (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Zitat gelöscht - da weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen



Bei mir macht sich ein latenter Brechreiz bemerkbar.


----------



## hanzz (9. Mai 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ja, Grenzen, Schongebiete, alles klar soweit...
> 
> Aber wenn ich das wie gesagt richtig verstanden habe, hätte die Ausgabestelle für das komplette Gewässer keinen Erlaubnisschein ausstellen dürfen. Hier könnte man schlicht und einfach Betrug vorwerfen....



Ich glaub, so einfach ist das nicht. 
Hört sich ja nach einem Gewässerpool, bzw. verschiedenen an. Der Kollege ist  zur Ausgabestelle gegangen, im Glaube zur richtigen, und hat sich wohl ohne nachzufragen nen Schein geholt. Leider den falschen. 
Wenn man zu einer Ausgabestelle geht, seinen Fischereischein hinlegt und sagt, ich möchte diesen Schein haben, so bekommt man ihn. Hätte der Kollege nicht nach dem Schein, sondern nach dem Schein für dieses oder jenes Gewässer gefragt, hätte er wohl die passende Antwort bekommen. 
Aber das sind nur Vermutungen.

Den Gedanken mit der Schutzbehauptung hatte ich auch. 
Könnte, hätte, müsste?


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Mai 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ja, Grenzen, Schongebiete, alles klar soweit...
> 
> Aber wenn ich das wie gesagt richtig verstanden habe, hätte die Ausgabestelle für das komplette Gewässer keinen Erlaubnisschein ausstellen dürfen. Hier könnte man schlicht und einfach Betrug vorwerfen....



Wie gesagt, es war ja niemand (von uns) dabei, als er den Schein gekauft hat. Fakt ist, er hat eine Gastanglererlaubnis des LV Meck-Pom gekauft, die Frage, die wir nicht beantworten können, wonach hat er bei der Ausgabestelle gefragt. Schein des LV Meck-Pom oder Schein für den Woblitzsee.

Er kannte das Entnahmefenster für den Woblitzsee, weiß aber nicht, wer dieses Entnahmefenster erlassen hat, sehr suspeckt. So wie das für mich aussieht hat er einen Schein für die Gewässer LV Meck-Pom gekauft und sich nicht informiert, welche Gewässer dazu gehören. Der Angler kommt aus Wesenberg, Wesenberg liegt unmittelbar am Woblitzsee.

Da ich Grundsätzlich an das Gute im Menschen glaube, will ich ihm keinen Vorsatz unterstellen fahrlässigkeik, weil er sich nicht über das Gewässer erkundigt hat aber schon.


----------



## Bilch (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Man sollte ihn schlagen und ins Wasser werfen, so daß er nach 2 Sekunden abtaucht.


Nicht das ich diesen Angler verteidige, aber bist Du im 19. Jahrhundert stecken geblieben. Und sogar dann war ihnen das Prinzip "in dubio pro reo" bekannt.


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Jeder Angler ist ja wohl verpflichtet,
> sich den Angelschein genauestens durchzulesen. bevor er mit dem Angeln beginnt.
> Hätte er das getan, durfte er garnicht erst mit dem Angeln beginnen, sondern zurück zur Ausgabestelle gehen müssen. Ev. hat er es ja gelesen und sich bewußt dumm gestellt.
> In meinen Augen hat der Typ bewußt eine strafbare Handlung in Kauf genommen und sollte doch mal den Sachverhalt ehrlich schildern.



Sehe ich ganz anders. Er hat sich insgesamt schon blöd angestellt, aber dass er das alles absichtlich gemacht hat und damit auch noch selbst an die Presse geht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

Und ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, daß er gar keinen weiteren 60er Hecht gefangen und entnommen hat, sondern eben diesen 90er abgeschlagen hat, 
da er ja schon aus den Kiemen blutete. Wer am Pranger steht, versucht natürlich, jegliche Schuld von sich abzuweisen.
Sind natürlich alles nur Vermutungen, aber ich glaube so blindlings niemand.


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2019)

Hätte Hätte Fahrradkette..
Da sind  soviele Ungereimtheiten an der Geschichte.
Hatte sein Kollege denn nun auch die Falsche Gewässer Karte.?
Hat er nun den Großen Hecht doch entnommen,da er ja 5,5 kg 
Hat er jetzt mit 20 cm Wobbler oder 20 cm Gummifisch geangelt.
Und Und Und..


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Und ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, daß er gar keinen weiteren 60er Hecht gefangen und entnommen hat, sondern eben diesen 90er abgeschlagen hat,
> da er ja schon aus den Kiemen blutete. Wer am Pranger steht, versucht natürlich, jegliche Schuld von sich abzuweisen.
> Sind natürlich alles nur Vermutungen, aber ich glaube so blindlings niemand.



Dein Leben besteht wohl nur aus Vermutungen. Und auf Grund deiner Vermutungen jeden auf den Scheiterhaufen? Und alle Menschen sind schlecht.


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2019)

Petra brauch es nicht....der grüßte feind des Anglers ist der Anglerkollege ........


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

Sämtliche Meinungen hier bestehen nur aus Vermutungen, wo habe ich behauptet, daß alle Menschen schlecht sind?
Ich halte mich schon raus, wird ja eh´nur wieder ein endloses Gelaber auf "Fratzenbuchniveau". Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Petra brauch es nicht....der grüßte feind des Anglers ist der Anglerkollege ........


----------



## Stulle (9. Mai 2019)

Also im schlimmsten Fall hat er keinen erlaubnisschein gehabt. Und ob das nun fahrlässig oder mutwillig war ist dann von einem Richter zu klären.

Mit Mordaufrufen würde ich mich dort noch zurückhalten!


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich halte mich schon raus, wird ja eh´nur wieder ein endloses Gelaber auf "Fratzenbuchniveau". ...



Das hätte von mir sein können ...


----------



## Orothred (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Man sollte ihn schlagen und ins Wasser werfen, so daß er nach 2 Sekunden abtaucht.



Solche Aussagen kann man einfach lassen!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz anders. Er hat sich insgesamt schon blöd angestellt, aber dass er das alles absichtlich gemacht hat und damit auch noch selbst an die Presse geht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Das sicher nicht aber wenn man ihn damit durchkommen lässt werden sich in Zukunft viele Leute darauf berufen "es nicht gewusst zu haben", er ist im ÖD tätig und da erwarte ich, dass man sich mit dem Umfang des Erlaubnisscheines beschäftigt bevor man angelt. Bei einem Beamten geht bspw bei Verfehlungen regelmäßig davon aus dass ein Beamter dies hätte sorgfältiger prüfen und auch erkennen hätte müssen. Tut mir zwar leid für ihn weil man ja durchaus schusselig sein kann aber ich glaube nicht dass er den Kopf aus der Schlinge kriegt


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Sämtliche Meinungen hier bestehen nur aus Vermutungen, wo habe ich behauptet, daß alle Menschen schlecht sind?
> Ich halte mich schon raus, wird ja eh´nur wieder ein endloses Gelaber auf "Fratzenbuchniveau". Viel Spaß noch.


Naja  Siggi, mit deinem verklausuliertem Gewaltaufruf hast du dich jetzt nicht für das Niveau dieses Fadens eingesetzt, wage ich zu behaupten


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Dass sich heutzutage noch einer freiwillig der Gefahr aussetzt, wegen angelns belangt zu werden.... unglaublich! 

Nehmt euch doch einfach nen Anwalt mit ans Wasser und gut is'! 

Vorsicht- bissiger Sarkasmus!


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

So, einen Kommentar noch, Leute, müßt ihr alles so Ernst nehmen?
Mit einem Smilie dahinter hätte jeder verstanden, daß es Spaß ist und das war auch von mir so gemeint,
außerdem, wenn ich sage, "man sollte" ist das meine persönliche Meinung und die darf man auch ungestraft von sich geben.
Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, daß einige nur auf eine Gelegenheit warten, die Flinte auf Andere anzulegen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Die Flinte ist längst nicht aus dem Schrank - aber wir fröhnen einem Hobby, das im Volksmund als gesetzt und entspannt geläufig ist... 

Von daher sollten wir uns sowas schenken


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> aber wir fröhnen einem Hobby, das im Volksmund als gesetzt und entspannt geläufig ist...


Ganz genau und darum sollten wir Leute, die uns in Verruf bringen, genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen.
Außerdem, meine frei geäußerte persönliche und spaßig gemeinte Meinung, als Gewaltfantasien zu bezeichnen, geht ja wohl garnicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Klares Nein! 
Das ist mein Hobby- dem ich mich voll und ganz widme! 
Mich als Hilfspolizist einspannen zu lassen kommt mir nicht mal in den Sinn! 

Wer mit dem Finger auf andere Leute zeigt sollte sich bewusst sein, dass drei Finger der eigenen Hand auf ihn selbst deuten.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ganz genau und darum sollten wir Leute, die uns in Verruf bringen, genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen.


Unstrittig Herr Kollege, aber meine Meinungsäußerung hat genauso ihre Berechtigung und ich hätte es, ehrlich gesagt, auch mit Smiley zumindest nicht als konstruktiven Diskussionsbeitrag empfunden


----------



## JasonP (9. Mai 2019)

Unwissenheit schützt halt nicht vor Strafe...
Sollte der Typ eigentlich wissen, wenn er im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitet


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

...und das alles für einen 90er Hecht


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...und das alles für einen 90er Hecht


Bei nem 20cm Ükel hätte ich es ja verstanden


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2019)

JasonP schrieb:


> Sollte der Typ eigentlich wissen, wenn er im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitet



Ich finde es schon arm zu betonen doch im öffentlichen Dienst zu arbeiten, wird damit auf irgendeinen Vertrauens-Bonus gehofft?
Ist er wohl so gewohnt einen solchen Bonus zu bekommen?
Ich hoffe nur diesen bekommt er nicht auch noch vom Richter/Staatsanwalt!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon arm zu betonen doch im öffentlichen Dienst zu arbeiten, wird damit auf irgendeinen Vertrauens-Bonus gehofft?
> Ist er wohl so gewohnt einen solchen Bonus zu bekommen?
> Ich hoffe nur diesen bekommt er nicht auch noch vom Richter/Staatsanwalt!
> 
> Jürgen


Vielleicht hofft er so um Vorsatz herum zu kommen aber ich vermute dass die Richter das nicht so sehen würden


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Die Äußerung fußt sicherlich auf dem Wohlverhaltensgrundsatz, dem Beamte und der Großteil der im öffentlichen Dienst Beschäftigten unterliegen;

Ordungswidriges oder strafrelevantes Fehlverhalten zieht unmittelbar eine dienstrechtliche Ahndung /Konsequenz nach sich. 

Diese Leute sind sich ihrer Stellung und Verantwortung bewusst und bemühen sich, auch im Privatbereich alles regel- und gesetzeskonform zu halten....... Die meisten zumindest 

Einige von ihnen hält dieses Gesetzeskorsett sogar davon ab, richtig zu leben - aber die Thematik lassen wir besser


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Äußerung fußt sicherlich auf dem Wohlverhaltensgrundsatz, dem Beamte und der Großteil der im öffentlichen Dienst Beschäftigten unterliegen;
> 
> Ordungswidriges oder strafrelevantes Fehlverhalten zieht unmittelbar eine dienstrechtliche Ahndung /Konsequenz nach sich.
> 
> ...


Wunderschön zusammengefasst


----------



## alexpp (9. Mai 2019)

Jungs, Krieg ist schlimmer. Den Angler bitte nicht abschlagen. Da hast Du was rausgehauen Siggi


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht bin ich ein wenig zu gutmütig, aber ich finde ihr seid ein wenig streng. Überlegt doch mal:
Er erwähnt, dass er im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitet (um zu erklären, dass er es gewohnt ist, nach Vorschrift zu handeln) und legt auch noch seine Papiere der Zeitung vor, um sich öffentlich erklären lassen zu müssen, dass er zu doof ist, den richtigen Erlaubnisschein zu lösen. Der arme Kerl ist doch auf die Knochen blamiert, das macht doch keiner absichtlich!
Dass das beim Richter trotzdem Ärger gibt, ist klar und kommt noch dazu.

Kann doch sein, dass sein Kollege ihm gesagt hat, dass der See zum Landesanglerverband gehört bzw. mit dem Schein beangelt werden darf und er sich darauf verlassen hat. Habt ihr das Gewässerverzeichnis schon einmal gesehen? Das ist 80 Seiten lang.

Wir können ja Wetten abschließen. Ich tippe auf Einstellung gegen Geldbuße.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Jungs, Krieg ist schlimmer. Den Angler bitte nicht abschlagen. Da hast Du was rausgehauen Siggi


Och, weißt Du Alex, langsam fängt es an, mir Spaß zu machen.
Weißt Du, ich bin evangelisch getauft und fühle mich Martin Luther verbunden, der galt damals auch schon als Ketzer, obwohl er Recht hatte.
(ich setz mal lieber ´nen Smilie dahinter sonst fühlen sich vielleicht wieder Einige berufen, auf mich  zu schießen).


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wunderschön zusammengefasst



So ein Dreck bleibt lebenslang an einem kleben.... kann man nicht verleugnen! 

Hab in jungen (dummen) Jahren mal geglaubt etwas im Leben bewirken zu können und eine Ausbildung abgeschlossen, die mich in ein bambusfarbenes Hemd und grüner Krawatte gezwängt hat...

Aber man wird gottlob mit der Zeit reifer....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2019)

Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist nicht das vergehen der Person, sondern die Tatsache, dass sich ein ganzer Mob von Anglern auf einen anderen Angler einschießt, als wäre er der größte Feind. Hätte er bewusst schwarz geangelt, gegen das Küchenfenster gehandelt UND(!) sieht seine Schuld nicht ein... ich könnte den Frust verstehen. Aber unter diesen Voraussetzungen? Ich bitte euch. Als wäre er ein Schwerverbrecher.

Es reicht ja nicht, dass wir die PETA als Feind haben. Stattdessen lasst ihr euch selbst als einen Feind der Angler mobilisieren. Das sollte euch Mal klar sein!

Schaut selbst Mal in eurer Vergangenheit. Ich würde vermute das 98% von uns schon Mal schwarz geangelt haben, einen Fehler begingen oder ein Foto von einem Fisch gemacht haben.


sprogoe schrieb:


> Wer am Pranger steht...


Genau das ist das Problem, es sollte hier niemand an den Pranger stehen. Noch schlimmer ist es, dass es Angler sind, die hier als erstes mit Steinen werfen (wenn du schon die Kirche in den Raum wirfst, wirst du auch diese Geschichte kennen)



sprogoe schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, daß einige nur auf eine Gelegenheit warten, die Flinte auf Andere anzulegen.


Du warst einer der ersten, die die Flinte angelegt haben.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...Schaut selbst Mal in eurer Vergangenheit. Ich würde vermute das 98% von uns schon Mal schwarz geangelt haben...



Geh' ich mit, Dennis! Hat 800 + Anwalt gekostet...


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Mai 2019)

Moin Und da trifft es wieder zu :der schlimmste Feind des Anglers ist .........der Angler.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Mai 2019)

Konzentriert Euch jetzt mal nicht nur auf mich, sondern auf das "Arme Opfer", um das es ursprünglich ja geht.
Wer möchte, kann ja schon mal mit der Sammelbüchse rumgehen, damit er wenigstens finanzielle Unterstützung bekommt.
Jetzt rufe ich noch ein fröhliches "Streukuchen" in den Raum, mal sehen, welcher "Krümel" sich noch meldet.


----------



## rippi (9. Mai 2019)

BREAKING! BREAKING! BREAKING! BREAKING! Laut Zeugenabgaben ist zudem ein Sack Reis, der sich zur Tatzeit auf dem Boot befand, nach China transportiert worden. Laut Angaben der chinesischen Regierung ist dieser vor bereits einer Stunde umgekippt und von seinen Platz an der Wand in Richtung Süden gekippt. Noch sind keine weiteren Angaben getätigt worden, aber wir dürfen gespannt sein ob das noch aufgeklärt wird.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage die man sich ruhig stellen darf ist:
Wo sind die Grenzen der Solidarität?

Er hat nen Fehler gemacht und kriegt eine drauf - so funktioniert das und ich habe kein Mitleid. Klar ist das doof für ihn aber wo würdet ihr euch mit den Solidaritätsbekundungen zurückhalten?
"Ich wusste nicht das Cyanidfischen verboten ist und es war auf meiner Gewässerkarte nicht ausgeschlossen"? "Da stand kein Verbot vom lebenden Köderhund"?
Er hat schwarzgeangelt und wurde erwischt und kriegt einen zwischen die Beine vom Rechtsstaat verpasst.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wo sind die Grenzen der Solidarität?


Es geht nicht um Solidarität, sondern darum, sich selbst nicht wie ein Voll... Feind zu verhalten.

Ich bin da ganz bei euch, Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe und er bekommt dafür einen auf den Deckel. Es war aber nicht absichtlich, was der ganze Hergang auch zeigt. Auch wenn die Skandalgeilheit mancher was anderes zusammenreimt. Also muss ich ihn jetzt nicht auch noch an den Pranger stellen. Stattdessen gibts von mir ein einfaches Petri zu dem schönen Fang.

Und was ist das schönste an der Sache? Er freut sich noch über einen 90er Hecht, den er als was ganz besonderes sieht. Diese Freude haben einige verloren, was sehr schade ist. Und dies Freude teile ich gerne mit einem Petri. 

In dem Sinne: Petri euch allen

P.S. Es gibt mehr als schwarz und weiß. Nur weil ich ihn nicht an den Pranger stelle, bedeutet es nicht, dass ich seiner Tat applaudiere. Aber ich kann drüber hinwegsehen, denn um die Strafe kümmert sich wer anderes.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Klares Nein!
> Das ist mein Hobby- dem ich mich voll und ganz widme!
> Mich als Hilfspolizist einspannen zu lassen kommt mir nicht mal in den Sinn!
> 
> Wer mit dem Finger auf andere Leute zeigt sollte sich bewusst sein, dass drei Finger der eigenen Hand auf ihn selbst deuten.


Hab ich grad ausprobiert, stimmt.


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> BREAKING! BREAKING! BREAKING! BREAKING! Laut Zeugenabgaben ist zudem ein Sack Reis, der sich zur Tatzeit auf dem Boot befand, nach China transportiert worden. Laut Angaben der chinesischen Regierung ist dieser vor bereits einer Stunde umgekippt und von seinen Platz an der Wand in Richtung Süden gekippt. Noch sind keine weiteren Angaben getätigt worden, aber wir dürfen gespannt sein ob das noch aufgeklärt wird.



Oh, oh. Wenn das Boot dadurch auf dem Weg nach China nach Süden abdriftet, kann man nur hoffen, dass er irgendwo an irgend welchen Inseln im indischen Ozean landet. Sonst müssen wir bald im "Südkurier" die Fangmeldung eines 90cm "Megapinguins" lesen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Ich würde dafür plädieren, dass die Grautöne gänzlich getilgt werden;

Übrig bleiben schwarz /weiß nebst ganz klaren und eindeutigen Regelungen - und die verdammte Schlupflochsucherei findet ein Ende.

Klare Trennung zwischen richtigen Anglern und denjenigen, die (auf welche Art auch immer) Geld damit verdienen möchten- letztere mit Pflichten versehen, wie es der gewerbliche Umgang mit Tieren vorsieht.


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eine Frage die man sich ruhig stellen darf ist:
> Wo sind die Grenzen der Solidarität?
> 
> Er hat nen Fehler gemacht und kriegt eine drauf - so funktioniert das und ich habe kein Mitleid. Klar ist das doof für ihn aber wo würdet ihr euch mit den Solidaritätsbekundungen zurückhalten?
> ...



Ich würde mich da mit Solidaritätsbekundungen zurückhalten, wo ich eindeutig Absicht vermute.

Bei allem anderen, wo es einem auch selbst passieren könnte (jaja ich weiß, nicht allen, manche sind perfekt), bin ich gerne nachsichtig. Ich bin auch manchmal schusselig.

Ernsthaft. Er hat sich gezielt für den Trip eine Gastkarte gekauft und am falschen Gewässer geangelt. Die Tageskarte des LAV ist 2 Euro günstiger, aber falls er eine Wochenkarte gelöst hat, ist diese sogar doppelt so teuer wie die benötigte.
Blöd, ja. Hätte er sich besser informieren müssen. Aber wer da ernsthaft Absicht unterstellen möchte...


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2019)

@_-ZF-_ .... ja, den Aspekt der "Bauernschläue" (n' paar Euro sparen und Ahnungslos tun) hatten wir noch nicht..... is noch nicht einmal sooo abwegig


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist nicht das vergehen der Person, sondern die Tatsache, dass sich ein ganzer Mob von Anglern auf einen anderen Angler einschießt, als wäre er der größte Feind. Hätte er bewusst schwarz geangelt, gegen das Küchenfenster gehandelt UND(!) sieht seine Schuld nicht ein... ich könnte den Frust verstehen. Aber unter diesen Voraussetzungen? Ich bitte euch. Als wäre er ein Schwerverbrecher.
> 
> Es reicht ja nicht, dass wir die PETA als Feind haben. Stattdessen lasst ihr euch selbst als einen Feind der Angler mobilisieren. Das sollte euch Mal klar sein!
> 
> ...




Das ist *Deine* Meinung , nur *eine *Meinung und hier kommt *meine* Meinung:

Angler mit kritischem Blick hier als "Mob" darzustellen und die uneingeschränkte Zustimmung für einen Straftatbestand zu fordern ,

hat ein Geschmäckle !

Über die Vielzahl von kritischen Posts derart hinwegzuziehen und die Angler in eine anglerfeindliche Ecke zu stellen, wirkt schon manipulativ und fühlt sich sehr befremdlich an !
Die Ähnlichstellung mit der Peta empfinde ich als Frechheit.
Derart Überhebliches sollte man sich in einem freien Meinungsaustausch jedenfalls sparen - hier ist jede Ansicht grundsätzlich *zulässig* !

Der Angler:
Meine Meinung zu einem vermeintlichen Opfer, welches sich über Gott und die Welt beschwert ohne sich kritisch zu hinterfragen Geschweige denn

EINSICHT zu zeigen:

1.Lies Dir Deine Karte durch, da steht ganz genau wo, wie und in welchem Umfang geangelt werden darf ! ( das schaffen schon Jugendliche )

2. Bei Fehlverhalten erstmal KLEINE Brötchen backen und sein eigenes Fehlverhalten EINSEHEN.

3. Den entnommenen Hecht durch Schadenersatzzahlung ( freiwillig ) beim Fischereirechteinhaber , wieder "gut machen"

4. Um Verzeihung bitten um eine außergerichtliche Einigung wahrscheinlicher werden zu lassen.

Es gibt noch ein paar Punkte der "Opferrolle" , die mir sauer aufstossen im Artikel - das lasse ich hier vorerst mal unkommentiert.

Mein Verständnis hält sich in engen Grenzen - Pech gehabt !
( Und ich sage das hier sehr offen und reihe mich in die Riege der angeblichen "Nestbeschmutzer" mit ein ! )

Petri
Aber nicht zum gewilderten Fisch !!!


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2019)

Er hat nicht richtig geschaut. Er hat unerlaubt gefangen. Er wurde erwischt. Punkt.

Wozu man sich nun in nibelungenartiger Solidarität üben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## trawar (9. Mai 2019)

Wer ohne Fehler ist werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## Bilch (9. Mai 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Wer ohne Fehler ist werfe den ersten Stein.


Einige hier denken, sie können das.

Vergiss aber nicht den Satz, der diesem folgt. "Jetz geh und mache keine Fehler mehr."


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Ähnlichstellung mit der Peta empfinde ich als Frechheit.
> Derart Überhebliches sollte man sich in einem freien Meinungsaustausch jedenfalls sparen -* hier ist jede Ansicht grundsätzlich zulässig* !



Wenn jede Ansicht zulässig ist,dann passt das ja......


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

weil wir gerade so schön beim Pilosophieren sind: "Wer sündigt, tut es zu seinem eigenen Schaden, denn wer ein Unrecht begeht, begeht es gegen sich selbst, da er sich damit moralisch verschlechtert". Marc Aurel, römischer Kaiser von 161-180 n.Chr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Uzz (9. Mai 2019)

(Zitat): "Er sei fest davon ausgegangen, der Landesanglerverband besitze die Fischereirechte für alle Gewässer im Land."

Das von einem "43-jährigen", der "nach eigenen Angaben seit seinem fünften Lebensjahr angelt", ist schon reichlich weltfremd, nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Kommt er aus der Gegend? Wäre auch spannend


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt er aus der Gegend? Wäre auch spannend


Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben. Er kommt aus dem Ort mit Uferpromenade.


u-see fischer schrieb:


> ....Der Angler kommt aus Wesenberg, Wesenberg liegt unmittelbar am Woblitzsee..


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben. Er kommt aus dem Ort mit Uferpromenade.


Ah danke. Dann klingt das für mich schon komisch. Wenn er jetzt als Tourist am Bodensee wäre ok


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> (Zitat): "Er sei fest davon ausgegangen, der Landesanglerverband besitze die Fischereirechte für alle Gewässer im Land."
> 
> Das von einem "43-jährigen", der "nach eigenen Angaben seit seinem fünften Lebensjahr angelt", ist schon reichlich weltfremd, nicht?




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw0yZuY5OYgT5Yzxx9UDfrsq&cshid=1557423934132

ist schon einiges drin... aber wenn man vor der Tür wohnt, müsste man es schon wissen, das stimmt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2019)

Eine kleine Rechere im Internet ergab, das von den 11 Seen( Labussee, Woblitzsee, Plätlinsee, Drewensee, Priepertsee, Ellenbogensee, Pälitzsee, Wagnitzsee,Rätzsee, Gobenowsee und Weißer See) rund um Wesenberg 10 Seen über die Seenfischerei Obere Havel bewirtschaftet werden, insgesamt bewirtschaften sie ca. 5300 ha. Wenn der gute Kollege in Wesenberg wohnt und seit seinem 5 Lebensjahr angelt kann ich die falsche Angelgenehmigung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es sind dann einfach zu viele Ungereimtheiten in seinen Aussagen.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Mai 2019)

Man könnte fast meinen, es sei Schonzeit...


----------



## Nemo (9. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eine kleine Rechere im Internet ergab, das von den 11 Seen( Labussee, Woblitzsee, Plätlinsee, Drewensee, Priepertsee, Ellenbogensee, Pälitzsee, Wagnitzsee,Rätzsee, Gobenowsee und Weißer See) rund um Wesenberg 10 Seen über die Seenfischerei Obere Havel bewirtschaftet werden, insgesamt bewirtschaften sie ca. 5300 ha. Wenn der gute Kollege in Wesenberg wohnt und seit seinem 5 Lebensjahr angelt kann ich die falsche Angelgenehmigung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es sind dann einfach zu viele Ungereimtheiten in seinen Aussagen.



Ja. Aber wenn er immer Tageskarten lösen muss, wenn er loszieht, könnte das auch darauf hindeuten, dass er weder Mitglied im LAV ist, noch besonders häufig angeln geht. Was ebenfalls durch die übermäßige Freude an einem 90er Hecht und die Einstufung dessen als '"Megahecht" bestärkt wird.

Ist am Ende auch egal. Das darf der Richter entscheiden, ob da ein böser Fischwilderer vor ihm sitzt. Ich fand einfach nur die Geschichte an sich, die Umstände und die Berichterstattung dazu äußerst bemerkenswert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2019)

Da steckt der erlaubisscheinirrende leseungewohnte öffentlich dienstleistende und die Öffentlichkeit sich dezent mitteilender Angler dem aus den Kiemen mit dem Eigenblut des Fängers blutenden Hecht, den er rückratschonend durchgestreckt in die Luft hält, noch schnell den schönen erfolgreichen Wobbler ins Maul, bevor er ihn umgehend schonend ins Wasser läßt.

Merke: Nicht jeder kapitaler Hecht entpuppt sich als Glücksfang


----------



## yukonjack (9. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Klares Nein!
> Das ist mein Hobby- dem ich mich voll und ganz widme!
> Mich als Hilfspolizist einspannen zu lassen kommt mir nicht mal in den Sinn!
> 
> Wer mit dem Finger auf andere Leute zeigt sollte sich bewusst sein, dass drei Finger der eigenen Hand auf ihn selbst deuten.


Und wenn du mit dem Daumen(zwischen Zeige-und Mittelfinger legen) auf fremde Leute zeigst, dann zeigen sogar 4 Finger auf dich.


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. Mai 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .Ob Unwissenheit oder nicht geschuldet für mich ist es unserem Bürokratismus Wahnsinn jeder macht hier seine eigenen Vorschriften  .
> 
> Ich plädiere für eine Bundesweite Einheitlichkeit  der Vorschriften.


geht nicht , wenn man alle 5 sinne beisammen hat , müsste man selber merken, das die bedingungen in oberbayern anders sind ,als in hamburg nebenbei müsste man die komplette gesetzgebung ändern .https://www.bundestag.de/parlament/aufgaben/gesetzgebung_neu/gesetzgebung/bundesstaatsprinzip-255460


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Mai 2019)

Moin .Geht nicht gibt es  nicht .Alles geht wenn man nur will und ich glaube nicht das jeder Angler alle Vorschriften der einzelnen Bundesländer so verinnerlicht hat das er sagen kann ich weiss sie alle .

Und außerdem wäre es für alle ,Angler und die  Kontrollierenden Organe ,ein vereinfachung und erleichterung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .Geht nicht gibt es  nicht .Alles geht wenn man nur will und ich glaube nicht das jeder Angler alle Vorschriften der einzelnen Bundesländer so verinnerlicht hat das er sagen kann ich weiss sie alle .
> 
> Und außerdem wäre es für alle ,Angler und die  Kontrollierenden Organe ,ein vereinfachung und erleichterung.


doch
Wie möchtest du die Parameter festlegen für einen verlandenen Tümpel, einen Gebirgsbach, einen Graben in der Tiefebene,  die Seenplatte, und Boddengewässer? Oder nimm noch den Bodensee dazu, da bleibt nicht viel über, vielleicht die gute fachliche Praxis,  aber die wird ja auch eher als ein Phantom betrachtet.

Das jemand alle Regeln der Bundesländer und gewässerspezifische verinnerlicht hat, glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich fand einfach nur die Geschichte an sich, die Umstände und die Berichterstattung dazu äußerst bemerkenswert.



Wenn wir es 3 Monate später hätten würde man von Sommerlochreportage sprechen. Aber @ZFs Vermutung, das der Kollege wenig angelt und nur eine falsche Tageskarte gelöst hat, hat auch was. Eigentlich spricht alles gegen einen Vorsatz, sondern mehr für D....heit.


----------



## alexpp (10. Mai 2019)

Versucht in der Zukunft über Angler mit Fehlverhalten weniger herzuziehen, das brauchen wir nicht. Mehr Toleranz wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Versucht in der Zukunft über Angler mit Fehlverhalten weniger herzuziehen, das brauchen wir nicht. Mehr Toleranz wäre sinnvoll.



Ein frommer Wunsch!
Ich brauche nicht über andere Angler "her zu ziehen", was aber nicht ausschließt Kritik zu üben.
So geht es mir schon lange aufn Sack, dass immer wieder Selbstdarsteller und um Aufmerksamkeit bettelnde Poser, die gesamte Zunft in Schwierigkeiten bringen.
Und dann wird  immer wieder zu Solidarität mit solch armen Wichten aufgerufen, wie hier mit Mister "Mega Hecht".
(Facebook kann er bedienen, aber zu doof die richtige Karte zu lösen?)
Kann ich nicht, geht nicht, will ich nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Mai 2019)

Ich meine es ist ein Ding, die falsche Karte zu lösen (hatte sein Kumpel eigentlich die richtige?), und es ist eine Sache sich über einen Fisch zu freuen , eine andere ist es, damit zu den Medien zu rennen um sich feiern zu lassen.


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> BREAKING! BREAKING! BREAKING! BREAKING! Laut Zeugenabgaben ist zudem ein Sack Reis, der sich zur Tatzeit auf dem Boot befand, nach China transportiert worden. Laut Angaben der chinesischen Regierung ist dieser vor bereits einer Stunde umgekippt und von seinen Platz an der Wand in Richtung Süden gekippt. Noch sind keine weiteren Angaben getätigt worden, aber wir dürfen gespannt sein ob das noch aufgeklärt wird.


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Wer ohne Fehler ist werfe den ersten Stein.



Oder wer im Glashaus wohnt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen....


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Oder wer im Glashaus wohnt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen....


Wenn ich mit Steinen werfen würde,würden sie zurück kommen.


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Steinen werfen würde,würden sie zurück kommen.



Gummizelle...?


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2019)

Was interessieren mich die gesetzlichen Bedingungen in Mäck Pomm? Die muss ich genau so lange nicht wissen, wie ich dort nicht angle. Aber wenn, dann bitte für das betreffende Gewässer vollständig. Das bin ich mir schon selber schuldig, weil ich die Fischerei dann ja auch genießen möchte. Also bitte!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Was interessieren mich die gesetzlichen Bedingungen in Mäck Pomm? Die muss ich genau so lange nicht wissen, wie ich dort nicht angle. Aber wenn, dann bitte für das betreffende Gewässer vollständig. Das bin ich mir schon selber schuldig, weil ich die Fischerei dann ja auch genießen möchte. Also bitte!



Der normale Vorgang wenn man dort als Gastangler aufschlägt.

Unser "Herr Mega Hecht" hat wohl seinen Wohnort direkt am See, dieser See und fast alle anderen Gewässer in der Umgebung gehören dem Berufsfischer, geangelt hat er nach eigener Aussage schon seit seinem fünften Lebensjahr.
Dann  holt er sich eine falsche Angelkarte und rennt mit seinem "kapitalen" Fisch zur Presse?
Das ist doch sowas von oberfaul!
Ach so im öffentlichen Dienst, der ist bestimmt Friedhofsgärtner und bekommt offensichtlich nicht so viel mit von der Welt?

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (10. Mai 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der normale Vorgang wenn man dort als Gastangler aufschlägt.
> 
> Unser "Herr Mega Hecht" hat wohl seinen Wohnort direkt am See, dieser See und fast alle anderen Gewässer in der Umgebung gehören dem Berufsfischer, geangelt hat er nach eigener Aussage schon seit seinem fünften Lebensjahr.
> Dann  holt er sich eine falsche Angelkarte und rennt mit seinem "kapitalen" Fisch zur Presse?
> ...


Dann hat er aber ne Menge Leute unter sich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Oder wer im Glashaus wohnt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen....



Scherben bringen Glück


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Mai 2019)

Keiner von uns war dabei ,wir kennen alles, nur vom ,hören,sagen......... und aus Zeitungen.!!!  Alle puben hier rum  und einer will schlauer sein,    
als der andere.Selten, fast 5 Seiten, so einen  Dünnpfiff gelesen.........traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Mai 2019)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Keiner von uns war dabei ,wir kennen alles, nur vom ,hören,sagen......... und aus Zeitungen.!!!  Alle puben hier rum , und einer will schlauer sein,
> als der andere.Selten, fast 5 Seiten, so einen  Dünnpfiff gelesen.........traurig aber wahr.


Dann liegt der Fehler bei dir, die Lebenszeit die du damit verschwendet hast kriegst du nie wieder!


----------



## hanzz (10. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass Angler zusammenhalten, doch genau solche Dinger geraten in die Medien. 
Da ist es auch kack egal, ob jemand dabei war oder nicht. 
Das sorgt dann für ein schlechtes Bild in den Köpfen und nicht die Vermutungen, welche hier aufgestellt werden. Das stinkt doch. 
Auch der Nicht Angler macht sich Gedanken, warum der Kollege zu doof ist, sich die richtige Karte zu besorgen. 
Vielleicht weiß der Nicht Angler nicht, dass es sich um eine Straftat handelt, aber das kann man ja nun in der Zeitung lesen. Dass der im öffentlichen Dienst tätig ist, macht es dann nicht besser, sonder noch fragwürdiger. 
"Doofer Angler" bleibt dann in den Köpfen und nicht der tolle Typ, der sonst alles richtig macht. Klar machen wir alle Fehler, aber alle drei Tage wird gepredigt, seine scheixx Angelkarte zu studieren oder sich halt zu erkundigen was man wie und wo und auch womit darf.
Das ist verdammt noch mal unser aller Pflicht als Angler. 
Und ja wir haben fast alle mal schwarz gefischt, aber als Blagen und haben dafür ne Tracht kassiert oder n paar Tage auf unsere geliebte Rute verzichtet. Heute steht der Schein, ne Menge Geld und unser scheixx Image auf dem Spiel.


----------



## Nemo (10. Mai 2019)

Ich finde, dass viele ein wenig übertreiben.

Er hat sich selbst mit der Aktion ins Bein geschossen und sich blamiert, aber er hat nichts getan, was negativ für alle Angler wäre.

Ich bereue ein wenig, den Tröt aufgemacht zu haben


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Mai 2019)

Ach wo- kein Grund dafür.... 

Du hast hier niemandem die Feder geführt


----------



## alexpp (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Medien nichts besseres zu tun haben, als solche Artikel zu bringen, werden wir immer damit leben müssen.



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...Ich bereue ein wenig, den Tröt aufgemacht zu haben


Wer solche Artikel hier verlinkt, muss immer damit rechnen, dass der Beschuldigte mM unnötigerweise hart angegangen bzw. als Idiot und/oder Arschloch tituliert wird. Nichts neues hier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (11. Mai 2019)

---


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich bereue ein wenig, den Tröt aufgemacht zu haben



Warum denn? Wir haben doch eine interessante Debate gehabt. Und interessant war sie gerade weil wir nicht derselben Meinung sind


----------



## Bootsy48 (15. Mai 2019)

Für mich zeigt diese Geschichte nur das man als Angler mit einem Bein als Wilderer vor Gericht steht....traurig, traurig


----------



## Mitschman (15. Mai 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Für mich zeigt diese Geschichte nur das man als Angler mit einem Bein als Wilderer vor Gericht steht....traurig, traurig


Na ja, ganz so ist es ja nun auch nicht. Wenn man sich bei der Ausübung seines Hobbys an die durchaus überschaubaren Regeln hält, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Bootsy48 (15. Mai 2019)

überschaubar ist relativ, da Bundesländer und erst Recht einzelne Gewässer eigene Regeln haben. z.b. Anfüttern erlaubt oder nicht , Art der Fischerei usw. 
Deswegen lese ich auch lieber 2mal jeden Tageschein.
Das macht die Sache ja so unbegreiflich aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Nemo (15. Mai 2019)

Ich finde es teilweise auch nicht so einfach. Dafür, dass es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt, sind diese nicht eindeutig genug. Dazu hatten wir ja genügend Diskussionen, wie "was genau ist eine Raubfischrute".

Und dann kommt dazu, dass man in BW die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht ggf. vor dem Richter erklären kann, wenn die Flics auf Veranlassung der Ökofa durchs Unterholz streifen auf der Fahndung nach C&R-Schurken.
Eine seltsame Zeit...


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Mai 2019)

Noch seltsamer wird es wenn Mann wie beim Plöner See auf einmal 2 Karten braucht um überall zu angeln. Wenn ich aber nur eine Karte gelöst habe und fahre dann , um in den gelösten Seeteil zu kommen durch den nicht gelösten Teil mit meinem Gerät, bin ich dann schon ein Schwarzangler??? Und wenn ich zurückkomme und habe Fische an Bord, wird es dann schon kritisch??


----------



## Nemo (15. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Noch seltsamer wird es wenn Mann wie beim Plöner See auf einmal 2 Karten braucht um überall zu angeln. Wenn ich aber nur eine Karte gelöst habe und fahre dann , um in den gelösten Seeteil zu kommen durch den nicht gelösten Teil mit meinem Gerät, bin ich dann schon ein Schwarzangler??? Und wenn ich zurückkomme und habe Fische an Bord, wird es dann schon kritisch??


Allerdings. Du hast vermutlich schon auf dem Hinweg Angelgerät dabei, allein das reicht ja schon manchmal. Inwiefern ein Angelgerät fangbereit ist,  ist nämlich auch nicht exakt definiert. Teleskoprute vorbereitet aber noch zusammengeschoben? Kritisch...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Deswegen lese ich auch lieber 2mal jeden Tageschein.
> Das macht die Sache ja so unbegreiflich aus meiner Sicht.



Eben, wenn man sich nicht vorab informiert und nur annimmt es wäre so oder so, brauch man sich auch nicht wundern oder gar das Unschuldslamm spielen.
Gerade wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin oder schon vorab weiß, an jedem Tümpel gibts andre Spielregeln, informiere ich mich doch schon vorab.
Heute hat jeder Depp nen Smartphone inner Tasche und googelt die meiste Zeit auch noch damit rum, aber bei solchen Sachen stellen sich die Leute mitunter an wie die Neandertaler.


----------



## Nemo (15. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eben, wenn man sich nicht vorab informiert und nur annimmt es wäre so oder so, brauch man sich auch nicht wundern oder gar das Unschuldslamm spielen.
> Gerade wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin oder schon vorab weiß, an jedem Tümpel gibts andre Spielregeln, informiere ich mich doch schon vorab.
> Heute hat jeder Depp nen Smartphone inner Tasche und googelt die meiste Zeit auch noch damit rum, aber bei solchen Sachen stellen sich die Leute mitunter an wie die Neandertaler.



Jetzt haben wir doch aber auch festgestellt, dass es mitunter nicht mal reicht, den Schein 100 Mal zu lesen, um Rechtssicherheit zu haben.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Mai 2019)

Besonders wenn man am falschen Gewässer angelt.


----------



## geomas (16. Mai 2019)

Die ganze Geschichte ist ungefähr so rund wie ein Zauber-Würfel.
Logisch ist/erscheint da wenig bis nichts.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir doch aber auch festgestellt, dass es mitunter nicht mal reicht, den Schein 100 Mal zu lesen, um Rechtssicherheit zu haben.



Das was auf dem Lappen steht, hat Relevanz....nix andres.
Steht dort "Küchenfenster von bis" oder "Schonzeit xy" oder "Spinnfischen von bis verboten" dann hab ich mich daran zu halten, fertig und aus.
Irgendwelche Grauzonen suchen wie Dropshot mit Wurm bringt doch nur jene aus der Reserve, die ich ganz sicher nicht haben will.
Genau aus solchen Gründen sind in meinem BL zb jegliche Art von Spinnködern verboten, solang auch der Hecht Schonzeit hat.
Das gilt gleichbedeutend dann auch für Köfirute und Senke.
Klar definiert, kommt man gar nicht erst auf blöde Gedanken.

Wenn ich absolute Rechtssicherheit haben will, muss ich wohl auf andre Planeten auswandern, denn auf dem hiesigen gibt es keine 100%ige Sicherheit, im Rechtssystem schon gar nicht.

Derjeniger welcher um den es hier geht hat sich nen falschen Schein für ein Gewässer geholt, welches vor seiner Haustür liegt, er von klein kennt.
Das wäre in etwa so, ich will morgens zur Arbeit fahren und probier mal bei allen Autos vorm Haus aus, wo mein Schlüssel passt....und wenns nicht meins ist, auch gut, bringt mich auch voran.


----------



## Jason (16. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Derjeniger welcher um den es hier geht hat sich nen falschen Schein für ein Gewässer geholt, welches vor seiner Haustür liegt, er von klein kennt.


Ganz genau. Du hast alles gut formuliert. Die Anzeige ist gerechtfertigt. Doofheit wird bestraft.


----------



## Naish82 (16. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Noch seltsamer wird es wenn Mann wie beim Plöner See auf einmal 2 Karten braucht um überall zu angeln. Wenn ich aber nur eine Karte gelöst habe und fahre dann , um in den gelösten Seeteil zu kommen durch den nicht gelösten Teil mit meinem Gerät, bin ich dann schon ein Schwarzangler??? Und wenn ich zurückkomme und habe Fische an Bord, wird es dann schon kritisch??



In diesem speziellen Fall wäre Herr Reese dann in der Beweispflicht, dass du in „seinem“ Teil geangelt und gefangen hast. Ich habe selbst mein Boot im Plöner, da würd ich mir keinen allzu großen Kopf machen. Ich würde vielleicht bei der querung durch dass nicht gelöste Gebiet z.b. Durchfahrt Prinzeninsel die Schlepprute(n) reinholen und ggf aus dem rutenhalter nehmen. 

Nichts wird so heiss gegessen wie‘s gekocht wird...


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das was auf dem Lappen steht, hat Relevanz....nix andres.
> Steht dort "Küchenfenster von bis" oder "Schonzeit xy" oder "Spinnfischen von bis verboten" dann hab ich mich daran zu halten, fertig und aus.
> Irgendwelche Grauzonen suchen wie Dropshot mit Wurm bringt doch nur jene aus der Reserve, die ich ganz sicher nicht haben will.
> Genau aus solchen Gründen sind in meinem BL zb jegliche Art von Spinnködern verboten, solang auch der Hecht Schonzeit hat.
> ...



Ich habe ich nicht angezweifelt, dass man sich an die Regeln halten muss, sondern nur gesagt (einem anderen Beitrag zugestimmt) das die Regeln oft ungenau sind.
Du hast gerade bestätigt, dass man das anders sehen kann. Wenn z. B. Kunstköder- und Köfiverbot herrscht, sehe ich in der Verwendung von Wurm am Dropshot keinerlei Grauzone.

Aber geschenkt. Das Thema hatten wir woanders, das passt auch gar nicht zu dieser Diskussion.


----------



## trawar (16. Mai 2019)

Man kann nicht alles so Rechtsicher machen das auch alle aufkommenden Fragen und zweifel aus dem weg geräumt sind.
Es gehört nun mal auch eine gute portion Gesunder Menschenverstand dazu um eventuell präventiv und vorbeugend einem Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen.
Wir sind nun mal so lange schuldig bis wir die Unschuld bewiesen haben.
Wenn dir etwas vorgeworfen wird reicht es nicht einfach zu sagen das du es nicht warst, du musst es auch noch beweisen.
Eine Aussage reicht schon um jemanden Anzuzeigen und dem das Leben zur Hölle zu machen.
Aber das führt schon wieder zu weit.

Wie kann ich einen Falschenschein für einen See lösen an dem ich Angeln will?
Das kann doch in diesemfall nur passieren das die Ausstellendestellen auch keine Ahnung davon hatten welche Scheine die haben und welche nicht.
Das entbindet ihn nicht von der Verantwortung den erhaltenen Schein zu Prüfen und das auch noch als Paragraphen Mensch der ohne Formular 4711 nicht mal das Büro verlässt.

Shit Happens aber leider muss er dafür gerade stehen.

P.S.

Was ich aber absolut nicht verstehe ist die folgende Aussage aus dem Artikel, ich zittiere:

"Bei Fischereischein-Besitzern werde das Schwarzangeln ohne Angelerlaubnis zudem härter geahndet als bei Anglern ohne Fischereischein: Ohne Fischereischein sei das Angeln ohne Erlaubnis eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, mit Fischereischein sei es eine Straftat."

Das finde ich einfach zum Kotzen.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2019)

Ich verlasse sehr wohl ohne Formular 4711 das Büro. Da steht schließlich die Kaffeemaschine!

Das schwarzangeln ohne Schein eine owi ist und mit eine Straftat ist allerdings eine Sauerei - andererseits sind "wir" geschult und müssten es besser wissen (Stichwort Vorsatz?)


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alles so Rechtsicher machen das auch alle aufkommenden Fragen und zweifel aus dem weg geräumt sind.
> Es gehört nun mal auch eine gute portion Gesunder Menschenverstand dazu um eventuell präventiv und vorbeugend einem Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen.
> Wir sind nun mal so lange schuldig bis wir die Unschuld bewiesen haben.
> Wenn dir etwas vorgeworfen wird reicht es nicht einfach zu sagen das du es nicht warst, du musst es auch noch beweisen.
> ...



Naja eigentlich muss einem die Schuld bewiesen werden, nicht andersrum. Aber wurscht.

"Bei Fischereischein-Besitzern werde das Schwarzangeln ohne Angelerlaubnis zudem härter geahndet als bei Anglern ohne Fischereischein: Ohne Fischereischein sei das Angeln ohne Erlaubnis eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, mit Fischereischein sei es eine Straftat."

Das hatte ich auch schon einmal angesprochen. Ist das wirklich so?

https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/293.html

"Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts
1.
fischt oder
2.
eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."

Wenn du ohne Erlaubnis fischst, machst du dich strafbar. Inwiefern kann das eine OWi sein?


----------



## trawar (16. Mai 2019)

Ich finde das es eigentlich umgekehrt sein müsste mit Schein OWI und ohne Straftat fertig.
Fahren ohne Führerschein dabei zu haben bei einer Kontrolle wird anders geahndet als Fahren ohne Führerschein.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich muss einem die Schuld bewiesen werden, nicht andersrum. Aber wurscht.
> 
> "Bei Fischereischein-Besitzern werde das Schwarzangeln ohne Angelerlaubnis zudem härter geahndet als bei Anglern ohne Fischereischein: Ohne Fischereischein sei das Angeln ohne Erlaubnis eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, mit Fischereischein sei es eine Straftat."
> 
> Das hatte ich auch schon einmal angesprochen. Ist das wirklich so?



Hallo,

meines Wissens ist es so, dass das Fischen ohne den staatlichen Fischereischein, oder auch mit abgelaufenem Fischereischen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt. Wogegen das Fischen/Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein/Lizenz eine Straftat ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meines Wissens ist es so, dass das Fischen ohne den staatlichen Fischereischein, oder auch mit abgelaufenem Fischereischen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt. Wogegen das Fischen/Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein/Lizenz eine Straftat ist.
> 
> ...


 Da würde mich sehr interessieren, aus welchen Gesetzen sich das ergibt.

Den 293 StGB finde ich eigentlich recht deutlich. Fremde Fischereirechte verletze ich, wenn ich keinen Erlaubnisschen habe, doch unabhängig davon, ob ich einen Fischereischein habe oder nicht...

Vom Rechtsempfinden her finde ich das Fischwildern gänzlich ohne Schein sogar um einiges schlimmer, als mit Fischereischein.
Das wäre für mich der eigentliche Begriff der Wilderei und die eigentliche Straftat...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Da würde mich sehr interessieren, aus welchen Gesetzen sich das ergibt.
> 
> Den 293 StGB finde ich eigentlich recht deutlich. Fremde Fischereirechte verletze ich, wenn ich keinen Erlaubnisschen habe, doch unabhängig davon, ob ich einen Fischereischein habe oder nicht...



Hallo,

das ist so richtig. Aber wenn jemand ohne Fischereischein fischt, aber mit Erlaubnis des Gewässerbesitzers/Pächters, begeht er keine Fischwilderei, aber eben eine Ordnungswidrgkeit.
Ein Neffe von mir fischte mal, zwar mit Lizenz, aber abgelaufenem staatlichen Fischereischein. Da waren 60 Euro Ordnungsgeld fällig, aber keine Strafanzeige (er wurde von der Polizei kontrolliert).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist so richtig. Aber wenn jemand ohne Fischereischein fischt, aber mit Erlaubnis des Gewässerbesitzers/Pächters, begeht er keine Fischwilderei, aber eben eine Ordnungswidrgkeit.
> Ein Neffe von mir fischte mal, zwar mit Lizenz, aber abgelaufenem staatlichen Fischereischein. Da waren 60 Euro Ordnungsgeld fällig, aber keine Strafanzeige (er wurde von der Polizei kontrolliert).
> ...


Ah ok, das ist interessant und macht Sinn!

Dann ist jetzt nur noch die Frage, wie es einzuordnen ist, wenn jemand weder Fischerei- noch Erlaubnisschein hat.
Das müsste dann ja eine Straftat sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ah ok, das ist interessant und macht Sinn!
> 
> Dann ist jetzt nur noch die Frage, wie es einzuordnen ist, wenn jemand weder Fischerei- noch Erlaubnisschein hat.
> Das müsste dann ja eine Straftat sein.



Hallo,

mit Sicherheit, da er ja ohne Berechtigung des Gewässerbewirtschafters fischt, ob er dann zusätzlich auch noch ein Ordnungsgeld aufgebrummt bekommt weiss ich allerdings nicht. Denkbar wäre es, es sind ja auch zwei verschiedene Tatbestände.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Sicherheit, da er ja ohne Berechtigung des Gewässerbewirtschafters fischt, ob er dann zusätzlich auch noch ein Ordnungsgeld aufgebrummt bekommt weiss ich allerdings nicht. Denkbar wäre es, es sind ja auch zwei verschiedene Tatbestände.
> 
> ...


Dann wäre die Aussage der Zeitung falsch:

"Bei Fischereischein-Besitzern werde das Schwarzangeln ohne Angelerlaubnis zudem härter geahndet als bei Anglern ohne Fischereischein: Ohne Fischereischein sei das Angeln ohne Erlaubnis eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, mit Fischereischein sei es eine Straftat."

Sie schreiben konkret: Ohne fischereischein UND ohne erlaubnisschein = Ordnungswidrigkeit


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Dann wäre die Aussage der Zeitung falsch:
> 
> "Bei Fischereischein-Besitzern werde das Schwarzangeln ohne Angelerlaubnis zudem härter geahndet als bei Anglern ohne Fischereischein: Ohne Fischereischein sei das Angeln ohne Erlaubnis eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, mit Fischereischein sei es eine Straftat."
> 
> Sie schreiben konkret: Ohne fischereischein UND ohne erlaubnisschein = Ordnungswidrigkeit



Hallo,

das ist falsch, wie so manches, was in der Zeitung steht. Allerdings kann es bei einem schwarzangelnen Angler mit Fischereischein darüber hinaus dazu kommen, dass die Ordnungsbehörde den Fischereischein einzieht (zumindest in Bayern). Dies ist allerdings ein Verwaltungsakt und keine Strafe. Trotzdem hart, da man dann ja überhaupt nicht mehr Angeln kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich habe ich nicht angezweifelt, dass man sich an die Regeln halten muss, sondern nur gesagt (einem anderen Beitrag zugestimmt) das die Regeln oft ungenau sind.
> Du hast gerade bestätigt, dass man das anders sehen kann. Wenn z. B. Kunstköder- und Köfiverbot herrscht, sehe ich in der Verwendung von Wurm am Dropshot keinerlei Grauzone.
> 
> Aber geschenkt. Das Thema hatten wir woanders, das passt auch gar nicht zu dieser Diskussion.


Nachdenken, was man tut und lesen. Bin selber auch schon an der falschen Stelle ausgetiegen. Da dachte ich mir "Aha!", las abermals und bin dann richtig gefahren...!



trawar schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alles so Rechtsicher machen das auch alle aufkommenden Fragen und zweifel aus dem weg geräumt sind.
> Es gehört nun mal auch eine gute portion Gesunder Menschenverstand dazu um eventuell präventiv und vorbeugend einem Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen.
> Wir sind nun mal so lange schuldig bis wir die Unschuld bewiesen haben.
> Wenn dir etwas vorgeworfen wird reicht es nicht einfach zu sagen das du es nicht warst, du musst es auch noch beweisen.
> ...


Es ist rechtssicher. Siehe oben. Nur ist es nicht immer idiotensicher. Das führt bisweilen zu Problemen!


----------



## sprogoe (16. Mai 2019)

[QUOTE="Lajos1, post: 4929878, member: 190203" Trotzdem hart, da man dann ja überhaupt nicht mehr Angeln kann.
[/QUOTE]
Doch, kann man, Schwarzangeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2019)

Aber Andal, das istr jetzt diskriminierend


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber Andal, das istr jetzt diskriminierend


Sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Aber der süddeutsche Mensch, wo praktisch jeder Liter Wasser einem anderen gehört, schaut einfach genauer, als jener aus dem Norden, wo andere Besitzverhältnisse gelten...!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Aber der süddeutsche Mensch, wo praktisch jeder Liter Wasser einem anderen gehört, schaut einfach genauer, als jener aus dem Norden, wo andere Besitzverhältnisse gelten...!



Der Norddeutsche Mensch kennt dafür das Gewässer vor der Haustüre nicht immer.


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

So Fischereirechte kann man doch sicher prima umverteilen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2019)

oder wir siedeln die Gewässer um.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Norddeutsche Mensch kennt dafür das Gewässer vor der Haustüre nicht immer.


Irgendwas ist doch immer! 



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> So Fischereirechte kann man doch sicher prima umverteilen...


Mal Buddha bei die Fische... wie viele Angler an dem Wasser schaffen es, sich die richtige Karte zu kaufen? Und einer, warum auch immer nicht? Sind die Vielen jetzt Übermenschen, oder was?


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist doch immer!
> 
> 
> Mal Buddha bei die Fische... wie viele Angler an dem Wasser schaffen es, sich die richtige Karte zu kaufen? Und einer, warum auch immer nicht? Sind die Vielen jetzt Übermenschen, oder was?



Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. Meins war jedenfalls ein Scherz


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2019)

Meins liegt so dazwischen. Alle schaffen es an dem See, die richtige Karte zu lösen. Nur der eine nicht und mit dem sollte ich mich jetzt plötzlich solidarisch zeigen, nur weil er auch eine Angel führt? Nö, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Lajos1, post: 4929878, member: 190203" Trotzdem hart, da man dann ja überhaupt nicht mehr Angeln kann.


Doch, kann man, Schwarzangeln.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (16. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Meins liegt so dazwischen. Alle schaffen es an dem See, die richtige Karte zu lösen. Nur der eine nicht und mit dem sollte ich mich jetzt plötzlich solidarisch zeigen, nur weil er auch eine Angel führt? Nö, oder?


Nein, das hat keiner verlangt...


----------



## angler1996 (16. Mai 2019)

Touri- schein geht auch

Der hat sich da sicher nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert (oder zuviel Rum getrunken), nur ich bin da mit Verurteilungen recht vorsichtig, bei dem Mist den man selber manchmal so los läßt


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2019)

Da er ja einen Fisch entnommen hat,aus einem Gewässer an dem er keine gültige Angelerlaubnis hatte.
Sind das auf jeden Fall Zwei Sachen.
Einmal eine Straftat /Diebstahl.
Und Einmal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Nein, das hat keiner verlangt...


Du nicht, aber viele andere!


----------



## Dorsch_Max (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hätte ja verstanden, wenn jetzt 80 mal Trophähenfotos gepostet werden um bei Petra wieder mal einen Herzkasper auszulösen.
Aber das auf deren Mühlen noch Wasser gegossen wird ist einfach nur


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2019)

Dorsch_Max schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja verstanden, wenn jetzt 80 mal Trophähenfotos gepostet werden um bei Petra wieder mal einen Herzkasper auszulösen.
> Aber das auf deren Mühlen noch Wasser gegossen wird ist einfach nur




Was hat das mit der Gesinnung und den Anliegen von PETrA zu tun?
Absurd ....


----------

